# Viele Wege führen zum Hexenpfad.



## Siegfried (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Rockyalex, hier die versprochene Karte vom Hexenpfad. Schau nach, wie du gefahren bist.

Prosit Neujahr.

Gruß


----------



## Rockyalex! (1. Januar 2007)

Leider scheint was mit der Grafik nicht zu stimmen.
Ich seh nur ein Kreuz...
Hoffe du hattest noch viel Spaß auf der Tour. Ich hab übrigens auf dem Hexenpfad noch einen Biker getroffen;fast wörtlich; der mir dort entgegen kam.
Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (1. Januar 2007)

Tag zusammen. Ich komme aus Mülheim-Kärlich und würde den Hexenpfad gerne mal fahren. KÖnntet ihr vielleicht noch genauer erklären wo in Winningen dieser Parkplatz ist von dem man startet?
Wie anspruchsvoll ist der Pfad, sprich nur für geübte Biker oder kann ich meine Freundin mitnehmen  ?


----------



## Rockyalex! (2. Januar 2007)

Genau so siehts aus!

Traumhafte Ausrüstung hast du da!
Bis dann Alex


----------



## Siegfried (2. Januar 2007)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus!
> 
> Traumhafte Ausrüstung hast du da!
> Bis dann Alex



Ja, da hast du recht. Ich überlege mir, ob ich nicht ein paar ausgewählte
Strecken ins Forum zum Nachfahren stellen soll.

Gruß


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. Januar 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Tag zusammen. Ich komme aus Mülheim-Kärlich und würde den Hexenpfad gerne mal fahren. KÖnntet ihr vielleicht noch genauer erklären wo in Winningen dieser Parkplatz ist von dem man startet?
> Wie anspruchsvoll ist der Pfad, sprich nur für geübte Biker oder kann ich meine Freundin mitnehmen  ?



Hi!
Mit der Freundin wär ich vorsichtig. Entweder muss sie gut fahren können oder recht schmerzfrei sein, was schieben und tragen betrifft.
Ich mach mich öfters zum Hexenpfad auf und du kannst gerne mal mitfahren.
Treffpunkt in Wolken?
Schreib wann du Zeit hast.
Alex


----------



## maifelder (3. Januar 2007)

Da würde ich dann auch mal mitfahren wollen.
Hast Du am Freitag schon was vor? Würde dann nach Kerben kommen und von da an, bis Du mein Guide.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (3. Januar 2007)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mit der Freundin wär ich vorsichtig. Entweder muss sie gut fahren können oder recht schmerzfrei sein, was schieben und tragen betrifft.
> Ich mach mich öfters zum Hexenpfad auf und du kannst gerne mal mitfahren.
> Treffpunkt in Wolken?
> ...




Alles klar, sie ist technisch leider noch nicht so gut, da sie im Sommer erst angefangen hat mit Mtb und schmerzfrei isse auch nicht, da Frau  

Ansonsten würde ich auf dein Angebot gerne zurückkommen. Mich hat zwar im Moment ne fieser Erkältung im Griff, aber bis Sonntag könnte die auch wieder weg sein (Hoffentlich). Sprich wie würde Sonntag bei dir/euch passen?


----------



## A.stromi (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Wer den Hexenpfad *fahren* will  , der sollte schon richtig was drauf haben. 
Treppen und Kehren sollten keine Hindernisse darstellen und das alles bei einem etwas Gefälle . 
Für Alex kein Thema
Ansonsten Vorsicht, bin ihn auch schon gelaufen. Alex war auch dabei. 

Würde am Freitag auch mitfahren, aber nur mit halben Hexenpfad. 
Fahre dann oben nach rechts weiter.

Könnten uns auch in Rüber treffen.

Grüße Arno


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. Januar 2007)

Freitag um 13.00 Uhr ab Kerben Kreuzung des Fahradweges mit dem Kahner Weg; auf dem Dorfplatz 13.15Uhr Dorfplatz in Rüber
 Ist das OK. Ansonsten melden,
Alex


----------



## A.stromi (3. Januar 2007)

Hi

14.00 Uhr ist bei mir besser. Geht das??

Grüße Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (3. Januar 2007)

Hi,

zu welchem Zeitpunkt seid ihr denn ungefähr am Hexenpfad oder an der Autobahnbrücke.
Würde mich dann dort Anschließen wollen.

Gruß
T.


----------



## Rockyalex! (4. Januar 2007)

Hi Arno,
von mr aus 14.00 bei dir. Die Zeit kriegen wir dann auch noch um! 

13.00 bei mir bleibt bestehen,wenn sich keiner meldet?

Hallo Tiger, 
wir kommen an der letzten Kreuzung am Hexenpfad raus, bevors runter geht. Ich denk wir sind dort dann um 14.40. Mit Vorbehalt...?
Danach noch Burg/Kreuzweg!
Wäre cool, wenn wir uns treffen!
Alex


----------



## maifelder (5. Januar 2007)

Ich muss leider absagen, habe schon seit einpaar Tagen Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## Rockyalex! (5. Januar 2007)

Ich bin dann um 14.00 Uhr in Rüber.
ca. 14.40 am Einstieg
Alex


----------



## Tiger 2001 (5. Januar 2007)

Hi Alex,

werde gleich 14:40Uhr am Einstieg sein!

Gruß
T.


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. Januar 2007)

Hat ja gerade noch mal hingehauen...
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (6. Januar 2007)

Jo,

war mal wieder schön mit dir einen Trail zu fahren. Hoffe ihr hattet nicht all zu lange Aufenthalt wegen dem Plattfuß.

Gruß
T.


----------

